

Executive Editor of NYTimes on business models, etc - jacobscott
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/30/business/media/02askthetimes.html?hp=&pagewanted=all

======
jacobscott
The following quote made me decide to post to HN:

"A lot of people in the news business, myself included, don't buy as a matter
of theology that information "wants to be free." Really good information,
often extracted from reluctant sources, truth-tested, organized and explained
— that stuff wants to be paid for."

~~~
davi
Scan down page for heading: Should The Times Charge for Online News?

